# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Kultura demokratike, triumf i individualizmit?!

## Hyj-Njeriu

Tashme,jemi te ndergjegjshem se rruga e nisur ne 1990,po na con ne ndryshime themelore te konceptit te shoqerise dhe rrjedhimisht te individit...

Askund nuk veren diskutime serioze mbi nje prej rrjedhojave kryesore te kultures demokratike,pra mbi ate qe mund ta quajme pa medyshje ,Kultin e Individit...

Tashme kulturat qe nuk praktikojne kultin perendimor te individit,perkufizohen si 'kultura te prapambetura' si kultura primitive....

_A eshte vertet individualizmi i tipit perendimor ,zgjidhja apo baza nga te fillohet ndertimi i nje shoqerie te drejte e te ndershme?_

Do doja te degjoja dicka me shume nga perkrahesit e perendimit,ne lidhje me kete ceshtje,pasi kam pershtypjen se kulti i individit eshte futur si stampe e jo si dicka e arsyetuar dhe e gjetur si e drejte dhe e ndershme...

----------


## xfiles

ç'fare ka te pandershme kulti i individit?
eshte e thjeshte, ç'dokush ben me jeten e vet ate qe do, per sa kohe nuk cenon te drejtat e te tjereve.

Sa per moralin, nuk e njoh.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> ç'fare ka te pandershme kulti i individit?
> eshte e thjeshte, ç'dokush ben me jeten e vet ate qe do, per sa kohe nuk cenon te drejtat e te tjereve.
> 
> Sa per moralin, nuk e njoh.


xfiles,stampen e njoh,me intereson te di perberjen e saj....

----------


## xfiles

> xfiles,stampen e njoh,me intereson te di perberjen e saj....


nuk te kuptoj, ça ka perberja, sqarohu.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

_A eshte vertet individualizmi i tipit perendimor ,zgjidhja apo baza nga te fillohet ndertimi i nje shoqerie te drejte e te ndershme?_

pergjigju njehere kesaj pyetje xfiles,jo me kunderpyetje,thjesht shtjello pak,po-ne apo jo-ne dhe e kupton vete ca ka perberja...

----------


## SaS

gjithmone ka per te qene kulti i shumices ne shoqeri dhe jo kulti i individit !!! kjo ka per te qene gjithmone !!!

----------


## xfiles

> _A eshte vertet individualizmi i tipit perendimor ,zgjidhja apo baza nga te fillohet ndertimi i nje shoqerie te drejte e te ndershme?_


po besoj se po,
e kam theksuar dhe ne tema te tjera, qe e keqja vjen nga mosrespektimi i te drejtave themelore individuale te njeriut, diskriminimi i menyres se jeteses personale.  Njerezit kan qef ti fusin hundet ne punet e tjetrit, duke gjykuar dhe imponuar menyren e te menduarit ose te jetuarit te tij.

Nje kulture individualiste do i mesonte njehere e mire te gjitheve se mund te jetohet ne paqe e mirqenie per sa kohe nuk cenon jeten private te tjetrit.

Edhe lufta kulturore bazohet ne kete gje, frika nga asimilimi dhe imponimi i nje menyre te caktuar jetese. Jemi te gjithe te ndryshem, ajo qe eshte mire per ty, nuk eshte per mua dhe anasjelltas.

Une jetoj ne fillim per veten time, pastaj per te tjeret. E per rrjedhoje individi vjen perpara shumices.

----------


## SaS

individi mund te vij para shumices por ligjet qe nxirren, nuk nxirren per nje individ te caktuar por per nje shumice te caktuar !!!  :buzeqeshje:  !!!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

* e keqja vjen nga mosrespektimi i te drejtave themelore individuale te njeriut,*

E keqja vjen per shume arsye,po nejse...kush jane keto te drejtat themelore individuale...

*diskriminimi i menyres se jeteses personale.* 

Nese ti je pijanec ordiner,drogaxhi apo anarkist normale qe do diskriminohesh...Per ca duhet nje ekzistence e tille pervecse per tu mesuar brezave te rinj,te mos behen pijaneca,drogaxhinj apo anarkista...

*Njerezit kan qef ti fusin hundet ne punet e tjetrit, duke gjykuar dhe imponuar menyren e te menduarit ose te jetuarit te tij.*

Pervec rasteve patologjike,kjo eshte mese normale...kerkohet unifikimi i vlerave,barazia dmth,eshte instiktive e nje shoqerie qe shqetesohet per mbijetesen e saj....

*Nje kulture individualiste do i mesonte njehere e mire te gjitheve se mund te jetohet ne paqe e mirqenie per sa kohe nuk cenon jeten private te tjetrit.*

Paqja  dhe mireqenia  nuk  jane tager e kultures individualiste...Ne paqe jetojne edhe kulturat joindividualiste,kurse mireqenia varet nga faktore extraindivid...
*
Edhe lufta kulturore bazohet ne kete gje, frika nga asimilimi dhe imponimi i nje menyre te caktuar jetese.*

Individi nuk perben kulture,por shprehes i nje kulture..vetem ne kuadrin joindividual kjo qendron..nje individ i vetem i ndryshem kulturalisht eshte i humbur ne mes individeve te nje kulture tjeter...Ti psh,ke hequr dore nga kultura joindividualiste shqiptare ne favor te asaj individualiste perendimore..je shembull i nje te asimiluari ne kete pike,si pasoje e jeteses tende ne nje shoqeri perendimore...Kundershembull ekstrem...nje fshatar ne majen e Korabit,nuk ka si te asimilohet....

*Jemi te gjithe te ndryshem, ajo qe eshte mire per ty, nuk eshte per mua dhe anasjelltas.*

Sigurisht,po sdo te thote ta cojme ndryshueshmerine ne ekstrem...Duhet te gjehet nje sistem ku te jemi te barabarte,perndryshe trasformohemi ne anarkiste....
*
Une jetoj ne fillim per veten time, pastaj per te tjeret. E per rrjedhoje individi vjen perpara shumices.*

Duke jetuar per veten tende,asnje sistem vlerash nuk vlen para unit tend,keshtu qe perballe korrupsionit ti je shume i dobet...cdokush ka nje cmim...cmimi i individualistit eshte shume i ulet....
Individit nuk i kundervihet shumica por familja....

----------


## Korcar-L1

> A eshte vertet individualizmi i tipit perendimor ,zgjidhja apo baza nga te fillohet ndertimi i nje shoqerie te drejte e te ndershme?


Nuk na the njehere, cfare kuptimi ka per ty ky lloj "individualizmi perendimor" ?
Per individualizmin, kane shkruar shume, por klasike jane Hobbes & Rousseau. 
Kompromisi midis individualizmit dhe komunitarizmit, ka sjelle boten perendimore atje ku eshte. Te kesh vete individualizem, do thote te kesh anarki, Kurse vete fjala komunitarizem te con tek fashizm/komunizem , shteti mbi te gjitha... duke i mare individit gjith dinjitetin dhe te drejtat elementare.

----------


## Borix

Reduktohet ne absurditet pergjigjia pozitive e pyetjes nese kultura demokratike eshte triumf i individualizmit, sepse kultura, ne teresi, i referohet shoqerise (teresise se individeve), dhe nuk bazohet mbi individualizem (pra, individi mbi shoqerine). Une mendoj se ka nje ekuiliber, ashtu si pothuaj cdo fenomen tjeter social. Ekstremet, ne te dyja rastet (sic permend korcari) jane pike-thyerjet e ekuilibrit (anarkia, oligarkia, autokracia, plutokracia, etj.).

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Tashme,jemi te ndergjegjshem se rruga e nisur ne 1990,po na con ne ndryshime themelore te konceptit te shoqerise dhe rrjedhimisht te individit...
> 
> Askund nuk veren diskutime serioze mbi nje prej rrjedhojave kryesore te kultures demokratike,pra mbi ate qe mund ta quajme pa medyshje ,Kultin e Individit...
> 
> Tashme kulturat qe nuk praktikojne kultin perendimor te individit,perkufizohen si 'kultura te prapambetura' si kultura primitive....
> 
> _A eshte vertet individualizmi i tipit perendimor ,zgjidhja apo baza nga te fillohet ndertimi i nje shoqerie te drejte e te ndershme?_
> 
> Do doja te degjoja dicka me shume nga perkrahesit e perendimit,ne lidhje me kete ceshtje,pasi kam pershtypjen se kulti i individit eshte futur si stampe e jo si dicka e arsyetuar dhe e gjetur si e drejte dhe e ndershme...


Ekziston nje bindje e thelle tek shqiptaret qe kultura peremndimore duhet te jete baza tek e cila shqiptaret duhet te mbeshtesin progresin e tyre kulturor.
Shpesh here ajo qe ne servitet neper televizore , ne fakt nuk ka asgje reale me realitetin, te paketen shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Amerik , nese jane te sinqerte kete qe them une do ta vertetojne si te vertete.
Amerika njefet si shteti me dekokratik dhe me i drejte ne bote, por 50 milion njerez nuk kane mkbrojtje shendetsore !!!
Njerezit qe neve i quajne baza e kultures , njerezit qe per neve perfaqesojne tiparet demokratike , nuk u intereson fare fati 50 milion Amerikane pa mbrojtje shendetsore!!!
A duhet edhe neve te behemi , ne kete pikpamje si amerikanet ?!! Kisha thene jo dhe jo!!
Nje popull i cili mundohet te kopjoj kulturen e popujve tjere , ne fakt nuk eshte me popull . 
Kisha thene shqiptaret qe njifen ne historine tone si nje popull bujar dhe i drejte , kulturen tona ta zhvillojne ne menyre vetiake duke mos u bazuar tek traditat e peremendimoreve ose lindoreve.
Nese ndoshta jemi nje popull i vogel , por jam i bindur qe kemi kapacitet me shum se sa popujt e medhej dhe kete kapacitet nuk e veme ne perdorim!!!
Nuk duhet te perfundojme jeten tone si talenta te pazbuluar ne nje qytet te heshtur. Duhet secili nga ne te japi kontributin sa me te madh per te drejtuar kete komb bujar drejt te se ardhmes me hapa te sigurta dhe me vendoshmeri te plote.
Jam i mendimit se nuk duhet te lejojme qe te ndikohemi nga kulturat tjera sepse me te vertete nese gjyrmojme me mire te kaluaren tone do te shikojme se tiparet akoma sot e kesaj dite asnje popull ne bote  nuk i ka.
Jam i mendimit qe neve duhet te punojme per avancimin e kultures sone e jo per avancimin e kultures gjermane ose ate amerikane , apo arabe.

Me respekt Gostivari_usa

----------


## Baptist

O hyj- njeriu o shihet qe je goxha i ri ne fushe dhe ia fute sa andej sa kendej. 

Nuk ka kult te individit ne demokraci por ne autokraci, ne monizem, ne diktature e te ngjashme. 
Individ kult ishte: Tito, Enveri, Stalini, Hamami, Hyra, ...etj

_inidvidualizmi_ ne perendim, miko, - eshte mall deficit dita e dites. Nuk ka me individe ne perencimin e sotem. Qe te jesh individ duhet te kesh kohe te lire per te reflekuar. Aje te vrasin individualitetin me 12 ore me 18 ore pune bile gezohesh kur e gjene te treten pune me radhe brenda dites sepse me te paguan ushqimin, me dy te parat paguan banesen dhe shpenzimet e qirase. Ti je individ aq sha edhe Masmedia.  Ti sheh nje poster gjithe diten ne rrugen kur nderron pune dhe per ate voton ti. Kaq eshte individualiteti yt ne perendim.

Individualiteti u lejohet vetem te pasurve .

TAni ne keto vendet e reja "demokratike" meqenese pune ahtu-keshtu nuk ka ajo qe njeriu te mos kete kohe te merret me probleme te jetes shoqerore politke dhe te reflektoj me ato qeshtje qe ate e mundojne tani kompenzohet me drita dhe mungese te ujit. Kjo te ben invalid mendor dhe jep te njetin rezultat te asaj qe ta ben puna e tepert ne vende ku gjinden pune por te cilat nuk t'i mbulijne shpenzimet....

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> O hyj- njeriu o shihet qe je goxha i ri ne fushe dhe ia fute sa andej sa kendej. 
> 
> Nuk ka kult te individit ne demokraci por ne autokraci, ne monizem, ne diktature e te ngjashme. 
> Individ kult ishte: Tito, Enveri, Stalini, Hamami, Hyra, ...etj
> 
> _inidvidualizmi_ ne perendim, miko, - eshte mall deficit dita e dites. Nuk ka me individe ne perencimin e sotem. Qe te jesh individ duhet te kesh kohe te lire per te reflekuar. Aje te vrasin individualitetin me 12 ore me 18 ore pune bile gezohesh kur e gjene te treten pune me radhe brenda dites sepse me te paguan ushqimin, me dy te parat paguan banesen dhe shpenzimet e qirase. Ti je individ aq sha edhe Masmedia.  Ti sheh nje poster gjithe diten ne rrugen kur nderron pune dhe per ate voton ti. Kaq eshte individualiteti yt ne perendim.
> 
> Individualiteti u lejohet vetem te pasurve .
> 
> TAni ne keto vendet e reja "demokratike" meqenese pune ahtu-keshtu nuk ka ajo qe njeriu te mos kete kohe te merret me probleme te jetes shoqerore politke dhe te reflektoj me ato qeshtje qe ate e mundojne tani kompenzohet me drita dhe mungese te ujit. Kjo te ben invalid mendor dhe jep te njetin rezultat te asaj qe ta ben puna e tepert ne vende ku gjinden pune por te cilat nuk t'i mbulijne shpenzimet....


Baptisto,nuk e them une por antropologjia kulturale e nuk mendoj se eshte e re ne kete fushe kjo shkence...

Kundervenia sic ja thashe edhe xfiles eshte midis shoqerise individualiste perendimore dhe shoqerise qe e gjen bazen tek familja...

Jam dakort ne pergjithesi me ekspertizen tende,por ceshtja eshte se perseri kemi individualizem te theksuar...

Nese krahason psh perendimin me islamin sheh se Islami ka nje sistem te ngritur mbi familjen...Ne shqiptaret deri ne 1990 e kishim sistemin te ngritur mbi familjen..
Deshirat e detyrat e individit i nenshtrohen deshirave e detyrave familjare(ose ne raste ekstreme atyre fisnore)...Ky eshte thelbi... 

Perse pyetja permban termat ,e drejte dhe e ndershme?

Kushdo qe jeton ne perendim,sheh se ndershmeria perendimore eshte shume larg ndershmerise se traditave shqiptare apo qofte edhe ndershmerise ne Islam...

Drejtesia perendimore eshte ne pergjithesi shume e ngathet dhe e korruptuar,ne krahasim me drejtesine qe praktikon isalmi apo traditat tona...

Po ashtu drejtesia eshte nje sistem qe funksionon me mire aty ku diferencat ekonomike jane me te vogla...

Atehere ky sistem perendimor i bazuar tek individi,aty ku individi pretendon te jetoje sipas qefit,ku interesi vetjak qendron shpesh siper atij familjar,ku individi ka rrenuar familjen a eshte sistemi me i mire apo baza per nje shoqeri te drejte e te ndershme? _Per nje shoqeri me te pasur jam dakort qe po,por a eshte edhe e drejte dhe e ndershme_?!!!

----------


## Baptist

Te me falesh por baza e bazes se shteetit amerikan, ta zeme, eshte familja e shendoshe. 
Por fatkeqsisht njesoj si edhe shtetet tjera "perendimore" dmth keto qe po na shesin mend ne e evrope me shpejtesi te mahe kane humbur dhe po e humbin kete kualitet dhe me ardhjen ne vendet tona ku lindi kultura perendimore duan te pelcasin nga meria dhe xhelozia kur shohin se te ne ende ekziston Qeliza e Njerezimit dhe ate e shendoshe pavaresisht propagandes qe bejne dhe finansimit te teprimeve dhe fryrjeve te ndonje rastin te rralle te cthurjeve ne suaza normale per ta bere sa me te lendueshme kete qelule te shoqerise shqiptare dhe per te krijuar premisat psikologjike per ta shkaterruar ate me lehtesi. Sepse e dijne qe ai shtet apo komb qe do ta kete familjen me te shendoshe do te mbreteroj mbi te tjeret ne te ardhmen shume te afert ne rast se nuk ndermarrin dicka kunder saj. 

Niveli i dhunes ne familje ta zeme te shqiptaret eshte me i ulti ne bote krahasuar me shtetet me te zhvilluara.  E megjithate pronaret te mendjeve te shitura pseudiontelektuale paguhen per te treguar nje pasqyre rrenjesisht te ndryshme , negative dhe te kundert me realitetin. Kurse populli pa drita e pa uje i ha keto kopalla si cicrrat ne hell dhe mendon se duhet bere dicka kunder familjes se tyre, ne vend se te kerkoje shporrjen e organizatave suberzive dhe firmave te medha qe duan ta roberojne vendin tone dhe ta vjedhin pasurine tone natyrore dhe fizike duke e perdorur ate kunder nesh. Ne vend se te luftojne per ta shporrur KESHin i cili u be pronar i ardhmerise se popullit shqiptar i jeteve dhe i shpirterave te tyre. Ne vebnd se t'i marrin dhe t'i shpallin pasurite e veta energjetike si pasuri nacionale dhe te rendesise qe iu takon per mbijetesen dhe perparimin e shtetit duke mos lejuar te bien pre e firmave te huaja qe te shkerdhejne jeten familjen dhe ardhmerine e niperve ne te gjitha aspektet e mundshme. Me keto duhet te merret inetelekti i ri shqiptar.

----------


## INFINITY©

*A eshte vertet individualizmi i tipit perendimor ,zgjidhja apo baza nga te fillohet ndertimi i nje shoqerie te drejte e te ndershme?* 

Mendoj se individualizmi i tipit perendimor nuk ka te bej fare me drejtesi apo ndershmeri, sepse nqs nje shoqeri eshte e bazuar mbi individualitet, atehere per ate shoqeri vlen shprehja: "*Secili per vete, zoti per te gjithe*". Sic permendi dhe Gostivari_usa me lart, ne USA qe njihet per te drejtat e njeriut, nuk shikoj ndonje ndershmeri apo drejtesi te madhe, perkundrazi. Ketu me shume se ne cdo vend tjeter, njerezit perpiqen vec te zhvasin nga qeveria apo nga njeri-tjetri dhe nuk mendoj se keta e dine se c'eshte ndershmeria. Mendoj se eshte mese e drejte kur amerikanet e pranojne qe vendi i tyre "is all about bills and lawsuits". Ketu njerezit kane shume te drejta por qe perseri mendoj se nuk i sherbejne te gjitheve, sepse e drejta e fjales psh mund te lendoje jashte mase nje grup te tjere njerezish por perseri ata qe lendohen nuk mund te bejne gje sepse ne baze te te drejtes se fjales, une mund te them shume gjera.

Mendoj se individualizmi eshte shume i rendesishem por eshte akoma me i rendesishem nqs akordohet me shoqerine ne teresi dhe u sherben te gjitheve. Shqiperia ka shume gjera qe duhet te ndryshoje ne menyren se si njerezit e shohin jeten, dhe ku qendron jeta e tyre si individ ne krahasim me familjen apo dhe komunitetin ku jetojne. Por kjo nuk do te thote qe ne si shqiptare te shkojme ne ekstrem dhe te harrojme familjen dhe gjithcka tjeter qe na ka bere keta qe jemi sot. Fatkeqesisht shume shqiptare e kane bere kete........

----------


## Albo

*Cfare kane te perbashket te gjithe individet e lire?*

Vleresimin per lirine ne jeten e tyre.

*Cfare i dallon individet e lire?*

Menyra se si e konsumojne kete liri ne jeten e tyre personale.

*Cfare eshte kultura demokratike?*

Eshte nje seri parimesh e normash qe gjithe shoqeria se bashku i beson, mbron dhe trashegon. Te gjitha keto parime e norma jane te ngritura perreth lirise dhe vleresimit te jetes se cdo njeriu ne shoqeri pa dallime etnike, rracore apo klasore. Keto parime dhe norma misherohen ne Ligjin Kushtetues.

*Si ta kuptojmë individualizmin?*

Individualizmi mund te kuptohet vetem ne konsumimin personal te lirise nga individi i lire. Nuk do te thote aspak "te jesh ndryshe nga gjithe te tjeret", por do te thote te zgjedhesh te jesh ai qe deshiron te jesh brenda kuadrit te normave demokratike te asaj shoqerie. Shembull: Une zgjedh te besoj ne Zot, ti zgjedh te mos besosh ne Zot; une zgjedh qe te behem inxhinier, ti zgjedh qe te behesh mjek; une zgjedh qe te luaj futboll, ti zgjedh qe te luash tenis; une zgjedh te votoj per nje parti te djathte, te zgjedh te votosh per nje parti te majte, ai tjetri zgjedh te mos votoje fare. Keto karakteristika pershkruajne "indvidualizmin" tim dhe tendin por te dy ne zgjedhim qe te respektojme ligjin demokratik e te paguajme taksa.

*Çfarë është emancipimi i shoqërisë?*

Emancipimi i shoqërisë është procesi i zhvillimit të një shoqërie, ngritjes së saj kulturore, rritjes së mirëqënies. Mënyra se si kjo ndodh është gati e pavetëdijshme dhe prek çdo fushë dhe aspekt të jetës: vodken e pine jo vetem ruset por mbare bota; uzon e pinë jo vetëm grekët por mbarë bota; rakinë e pinë jo vetëm shqiptarët por mbarë bota; pizza e hanë jo vetëm italianët por mbarë bota; avionin e përdorin jo vetëm amerikanët por mbarë bota; Internetin e perdorin jo vetëm bizneset e organizatat jo-qeveritare por mbare bota; Moxartin e preferojne jo vetem gjermanet por mbare bota; Pelen e Maradonen e preferojne jo vetem amerikano-jugoret por mbare futbolldashesit ne bote; e keshtu me rradhe.

Te gjithe njerezit vleresojne te verteten, te miren e te bukuren dhe kur e hasin ate ne jeten e perditshme tek te tjeret, qofshin keta shqiptare apo te huaj, e vleresojne dhe e bejne per vete. Duke e bere per  vete ata zgjerojne bagazhin e tyre kulturor dhe rrisin mireqenien personale, familjare, shoqerore.

Dhe per ti dhene pergjigje pyetjes tende: shoqeria e drejte dhe e ndershme nuk ngrihet mbi nje prototip te nje shoqerie te caktuar. Eshte gabim te mendosh se shoqeria shqiptare mund te perkufizohet sipas standardit te shoqerise X ne Perendim. Ashtu sic eshte gabim te mendosh se shoqeria shqiptare mund te ndertohet "ndryshe nga te gjithe te tjeret". Nje shoqeri e drejte, e ndershme dhe perparimtare eshte nje shoqeri qe di te zgjedhi vlerat e shoqerive te tjera e ti beje keto per vete, ashtu sic di te dalloje veset e ketyre shoqerive e tu thote jo atyre.

Dhe duke qene se njerezve u pelqen te flasin per terma si "epoka e globalizimit", per te pershkruar epoken ne te cilen jetojme, kjo nuk do te thote qe globalizimi eshte nje rruge njekalimshme, eshte nje rruge dykalimshme. Shembulli me i mire per kete eshte shoqeria amerikane e cila eksploron kulturat e te gjithe popujve dhe pasuron kulturen e vete amerikane me kete import kulturor. Dhe kjo eshte menyra se si shoqeria amerikane e ka kthyer diversitetin qe buron nga individualizmi ne nje gjenerator te fuqishem zhvillimi dhe emancipimi.

Dhe nje shoqeri demokratike do te thote nje shoqeri dinamike ne ndryshim te vazhdueshem.
Albo

----------


## alibaba

Po është triumf i individualizmit në dëm të familjes dhe në dëm të kombit.

----------


## Baptist

> Po është triumf i individualizmit në dëm të familjes dhe në dëm të kombit.


Ne amerike nuk mund te kandidohesh per kryetar shteti nese nuk ke familje. 
Hyj-njeriu serish ka ngaterruar leshin me linin. Per aq sa mbaj mendune nga femijeria, - familja ishte ne fundamentin e kushtetutes amerikane. Nuk e besoj se ka ndryshuar dicka. 
Keta qe jetojne ne amerike mund te na thone dicka me substanciale ne lidhje me kete..., 
sepse terminologjia dhe menyra e perdorimit te saj nga Hyj-njeriu te ben te leshosh nje ulurime...

_Idividualizmi_, c'eshte kjo?

----------


## riu

Individualizmi eshte ideja baze e "demokracive" qe thote se cdo qenie njerezore eshte njesoj si gjithe te tjeret dhe me te drejta te barabarta, dhe kjo per arsyen e thjeshte pse eshte qenie njerezore. Cdo gje perqendrohet tek individi dhe kryhet me synim individin. Me shkurt, individi mbi te gjitha.

Individualizmi kundershton tribalizmin kundershton socializmin kundershton nacionalizmin.

----------

